# بجد انا زعلان



## ابن يسوعنا (24 نوفمبر 2013)

سلام الرب المجد مع جميعكم 
نشكر الله و ابا ربنا يسوع المسيح مصلين لاجلكم اذ عرفت بايمانكم بالرب يسوع ومحبتكم لي اللي انا مستحقهاش  
يعز عليا ان اقول لكم يا اخوتي واساتذتي الافاضل 
اني سوف اترك المنتدى لفترة من الوقت اتمنى انها لا تطول ببركة صلواتكم 
لاني قررت السفر والرجوع الي وطني الغالي مصر 
ان اراد الله فيكون يوم الثلاثاء الموافق26 او 27 من هذا الشهر 
فاطلب الصلاة من اجلي ومن اجل اني اقدر اتواصل معاكم من هناك 
لاني لي فترة مش قليلة خارج البلاد 
ولا اعلم ظروف النت والتوصيل 
وحدث معي ظروف صعبة اليوم فقررت اكتب هذا كمان علشان تصلوا من اجلي لاني فعلا محتاج لصلواتكم 
صباعي تقطعت اربطتة اليو م حوالى الثامنة صباحا 
وكان الاطباء يقلون يجب بترة 
ولكن ان بكل حزم وشدة رفضت وعملت اتصال بمسؤل كبير لقيت لفيف من الاطباء وفحص كامل لي 
وفي الاخر عملو ا غرز في الاربطة لتوصيلها ببعض ثم خيطوا صباعي من فوق ببنج نصفي 
وكنت حاسس بالم الجراحة والغرز وتالمت جدا 
وكمان كتبوا لي دخول وحجز بالمستشفي وانا رفضت الحجز 
وقلت انا اتكالي علي صاحب المعجزات 
هو اللي يتكفل بما يريدة في حياتي حسب خطتة لي 
وبجد هتوحشوني كلكم 
ومش عارف هقدر اسيكم ازاي 
لان آلمي يزداد شدة حين عرفت اني مش هقدر اتواصل معكم غير بعد فترة 
والي اللقاء 
يا اخوتي واحبائي في المسيح 
بركة الهنا تكون مع جميعكم 
الرب صالح والى الابد رحمتة 
صلوا لاجلي 


​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*بسم الصليب عليك ..سلامتك الف سلامه المهم تواصل علاج صباعك ومتهملشى فيه
هنصليلك ربنا يرجعك بالسلامه ويرتبلك كل امورك وزى ما قلتلك قبل كده متقلقش اكيد هتلاقى وسيله تتواصل بيها معانا 
والمهم تطمننا على وصولك زى ما وعدتنى
ربنا معاك يا غالى والف سلامه عليك مره تانيه ..*


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2013)

سلامتك الف سلامة
ربنا معاك وترجع بلدك في حفظ الرب
اميين​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*الف سلامة ليك يا رمسيس 
ربنا يطمنا عليك يارب
خلى بالك من نفسك واعتنى بالجرح 
وربنا معاك وترجع لبيتك وولادك بالف سلامة 
وتقدر تتواصل معانا تانى وتطمنا على اخبارك 
ربنا يدبر امورك للخير ويحافظ عليك 
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

سلام المسيح أخي..
الف سلامه ليك وربنا يرعاك ويشفيك بأذن ربنا..أهتم بأصبعك ولا تهمل فى علاجك..

الرب يرعاك ويشفيك آمين..

وتوصل مصر بالسلامه بأذن ربنا ..

أتمني نقدر نطمن عليك وغيابك ميطولش..

حاول تطمنا حتي من فون ..

الرب يدبر الصالح لحياتك ويرعي روحك ويحيطك بسلامه القدوس..

هتوحشنا أخي

النعمه معك .. 

؛،؛*​


----------



## fredyyy (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*يارب *
*يا صاحب القوة والقدرة *
*نسلم أخونا بين إيديك إشفي جرحه *
*يا من شفيت ُأذن عبد رئيس الكهنة المقطوعة *
*إشفي ُأصبع أخي وردها سالمة نحن نثق فيك *
*وغيرك لن نطلب ... قلوبنا نحوك أنت *
*نتقـدم أمامـك بثقة البنين المحبوبين *
*إشفق على عبدك وإستجب طلبتنا *
*إن كـانت نشيئتك أن يرجـع *
*إحفظ رجوعه وبارك بيته *
*إفتح عيني عبدك *
*أنر طريقه *
*أأأأمين *

.​


----------



## kawasaki (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*الف سلامه عليك ياصاحبي *
*يعلم الله اتنكدت *

*معلش ياروما ياحبيبي *
*مش عارف اعمل ايه بس *​


----------



## اليعازر (24 نوفمبر 2013)

سﻻمتك الف سﻻمة
ربنا يشفيك وتوصل بلدك بالسﻻمة
ابقى طمنا عليك.
.


----------



## النهيسى (24 نوفمبر 2013)

أخى الحبيب
سلامات ربنا يسوع له المجد هيشفيك . وهنصلى ليك بحراره ليتمجد معك
أرتاح . لحين تمام شفاءك ببركه شفاعه العدرا وكل القديسين
حقا سنشتاق لأخ عزيز جدا وخادم جميل . لكن صحتك عندنا أهم
وغدا قريب ستتعافى ونراك بيننا بأحسن حال
دمتم بخير . صيام مبارك​*ياريت تبقى تطمنا على صحتك​*


----------



## grges monir (24 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يمد ايدة معاك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 نوفمبر 2013)

الف سلامه عليك رمسيس--
ان شاء الرب تخف و تبقى زى الفل و ترجع بلدك و تتواصل معنى تانى--
فطره و هتعدى بسرعه و كلنا هنبقى بنصلى لك 
تشدد و تشجع اخى الرب معك


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*المسيح يسندك ويقويك ...... وتكون بيننا ابناً وأخاّ وصديقاً​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (24 نوفمبر 2013)

ألف سلامة على حضرتك وبأمر ربنا تكون الامور سليمة .
وبالنسبة لمصر وسائل الاتصال كتير ومتاحة بس انت تيجى بالسلامة ومتغبش عن المنتدى ابدا .


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

اولا الف سلامة عليك يارمسيس
ربنا يتمجد معاك ويداوي جرحك
ببركة وشفاعه القديسين






ثانيا ان شاء الله توصل مصر بالسلامة
وفترة غيابك متطولش
وتقدر تتواصل معانا 
ربنا يكون معاك ويطمنا عليك
†​


----------



## هشام المهندس (24 نوفمبر 2013)

سلامتك الف سلامه اخي الغالي 
لاتقلق يا اخي الرب يدبر امورك 
واهتم بجرحك اكثر ولاتهمله 
الرب يرعاك ويحفظك​


----------



## +KiMO+ (24 نوفمبر 2013)

للأسف الرسالة ديه ظهرتلي لما جيت اقيم الموضوع

 .ﯾجب أن تضع للبعض سمعات قبل إعطائها إلى ابن ﯾسوعنا مرة أخرى



الف سلامة عليك يا اجمل اخ ... ربنا يكون معاك كل الفترة الي جاية ديه

و هستني منك تليفون اول متوصل مصر بالسلامة انشألله

و الف سلامة عليك 

بجد هتوحشنا أوي

حاول اول متوصل مصر ( بأذن المسيح ) تشوف موضوع النت ده بسرعة و تدخل تاني لأخواتك


بجد هتوحشنا جداً .. و سلامة ايدك

​


----------



## أَمَة (24 نوفمبر 2013)

الرب يتمم شفاء اصبعك يا رمسيي وتصل مصر بالسلامة وتقدر تتواصل معنا .


هتوحشنا في غيابك.


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بسم الصليب عليك ..سلامتك الف سلامه المهم تواصل علاج صباعك ومتهملشى فيه
> هنصليلك ربنا يرجعك بالسلامه ويرتبلك كل امورك وزى ما قلتلك قبل كده متقلقش اكيد هتلاقى وسيله تتواصل بيها معانا
> والمهم تطمننا على وصولك زى ما وعدتنى
> ربنا معاك يا غالى والف سلامه عليك مره تانيه ..*


شكرا اختي دونا علي كلامك لي 
وصلاتك من اجلي 
الرب يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> سلامتك الف سلامة
> ربنا معاك وترجع بلدك في حفظ الرب
> اميين​


الله يسلمك 
شكرا ليكي 
الرب يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الف سلامة ليك يا رمسيس
> ربنا يطمنا عليك يارب
> خلى بالك من نفسك واعتنى بالجرح
> وربنا معاك وترجع لبيتك وولادك بالف سلامة
> ...


الرب يباركك 
شكرا ليكي 
هحاول قد ما اقدر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *؛،؛
> 
> سلام المسيح أخي..
> الف سلامه ليك وربنا يرعاك ويشفيك بأذن ربنا..أهتم بأصبعك ولا تهمل فى علاجك..
> ...


الرب يباركك 
والهنا يدبر الصالح لينا كلنا 
شكرا ليك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *يارب *
> *يا صاحب القوة والقدرة *
> *نسلم أخونا بين إيديك إشفي جرحه *
> *يا من شفيت ُأذن عبد رئيس الكهنة المقطوعة *
> ...


الرب يباركك
شكرا للصلاة الرائعة 
وشكرا لمحبتك الغالية 
ربنا ينور طريقنا كلنا 
امين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *الف سلامه عليك ياصاحبي *
> *يعلم الله اتنكدت *
> 
> *معلش ياروما ياحبيبي *
> *مش عارف اعمل ايه بس *​


الله يسلمك 
العمل عمل ربنا بس صليلي 
الرب يباركك
وشكرا لمشاركتك الغالية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> سﻻمتك الف سﻻمة
> ربنا يشفيك وتوصل بلدك بالسﻻمة
> ابقى طمنا عليك.
> .


الله يسلم حضرتك 
شكرا لمحبتك الغالية 
ومشاركتك الجميلة 
الر ب يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> أخى الحبيب
> سلامات ربنا يسوع له المجد هيشفيك . وهنصلى ليك بحراره ليتمجد معك
> أرتاح . لحين تمام شفاءك ببركه شفاعه العدرا وكل القديسين
> حقا سنشتاق لأخ عزيز جدا وخادم جميل . لكن صحتك عندنا أهم
> ...


شكرا لصلاتك من اجلي 
وكل سنة وحضرتك بخير 
الرب يباركك
شكرا لمحبتك الغالية


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> ربنا يمد ايدة معاك


اكيد ربنا مد ايدة 
واثق انة معاي 
والحمد للة انها وصلت علي كدة 
شكرا اخى لشعرك تجاهي 
الرب يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الف سلامه عليك رمسيس--
> ان شاء الرب تخف و تبقى زى الفل و ترجع بلدك و تتواصل معنى تانى--
> فطره و هتعدى بسرعه و كلنا هنبقى بنصلى لك
> تشدد و تشجع اخى الرب معك


شكرا لحضرتك 
وشكر لصلاتك 
وشكرا لمشاركتك الغالية 
الرب يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *المسيح يسندك ويقويك ...... وتكون بيننا ابناً وأخاّ وصديقاً​*


امين 
شكرا لمشاركتك الرائعة 
الرب يباركك 
ويقويك 
شكرا يا استاذي علي شعورك الطيب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> ألف سلامة على حضرتك وبأمر ربنا تكون الامور سليمة .
> وبالنسبة لمصر وسائل الاتصال كتير ومتاحة بس انت تيجى بالسلامة ومتغبش عن المنتدى ابدا .


الله يسلمك
الحمد للة علي كل حال 
شكرا لمشاركتك الغالية 
الرب يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اولا الف سلامة عليك يارمسيس
> ربنا يتمجد معاك ويداوي جرحك
> ببركة وشفاعه القديسين
> 
> ...


الف شكر ليكي اختي الغالية 
وشكرا لمشاركتك الرائعة 
الرب يباركك 
صلي من اجلي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> سلامتك الف سلامه اخي الغالي
> لاتقلق يا اخي الرب يدبر امورك
> واهتم بجرحك اكثر ولاتهمله
> الرب يرعاك ويحفظك​


الرب صالح والي الابد رحمتة 
شكرا لمشاركتك الغالية 
وشعورك الصيب 
الرب يباركك
صلي من اجلي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> للأسف الرسالة ديه ظهرتلي لما جيت اقيم الموضوع
> 
> .ﯾجب أن تضع للبعض سمعات قبل إعطائها إلى ابن ﯾسوعنا مرة أخرى
> 
> ...


الرب يعمل اللي فية الخير 
شكرا لمشاركتك الغالية 
الرب يباركك 
ويحقق هدفك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> الرب يتمم شفاء اصبعك يا رمسيي وتصل مصر بالسلامة وتقدر تتواصل معنا .
> 
> 
> هتوحشنا في غيابك.


امين يا رب 
شكرا جدا  للمشاركة الرائعة 
وبجد انتم اللي هتوحشوني خالص 
الرب يباركك 
شكرا ليكي بجد


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*ألف ألف سلامة عليك 

دا صباع رجلك ؟؟؟

أصلك بتقول بنج نصفى​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ألف ألف سلامة عليك
> 
> دا صباع رجلك ؟؟؟
> 
> أصلك بتقول بنج نصفى​*


الله يسلمك يا اختي العزيزة 
شكرا لمشاركتك 
الرب يباركك
صلي من اجلي


----------



## tamav maria (25 نوفمبر 2013)

سلامتك الف سلامه اخونا رمسيس
ربنا يكون معاك ويسندك ويرعاك ويحل كل مشاكلك ويشفيك 
ترجع بالف سلامه بس حاول تطمنا عليك باي طريقه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> سلامتك الف سلامه اخونا رمسيس
> ربنا يكون معاك ويسندك ويرعاك ويحل كل مشاكلك ويشفيك
> ترجع بالف سلامه بس حاول تطمنا عليك باي طريقه



الحمد للة علي كل حال 
الله يسلمك
ان شاء اللة هطمنكم قريب 
بس مش هكون متواجد كتير غير 
لما اوصل نت 
انا بخير اطمئني يا اختي العزيزة


----------



## sparrow (25 نوفمبر 2013)

الف سلامة عليك ,, وربنا يدبر أمور حياتك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

sparrow قال:


> الف سلامة عليك ,, وربنا يدبر أمور حياتك


الرب يباركك
الف شكر صلي من اجلي


----------



## Bent el Massih (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*الف سلامه عليك اخي 
ربنا يشفيك ويقويك وتوصل لمصر بالسلامه
طمننا عليك​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *الف سلامه عليك اخي
> ربنا يشفيك ويقويك وتوصل لمصر بالسلامه
> طمننا عليك​*


الرب يباركك
اللة يسلمك 
شكرا ليكي وشكرا لمرورك الغالي 
الرب يبار ك حياتك


----------



## bent el noor (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يمد ايدة ويخفف عنك كل وجع والم 
وترجع لمنتداك بالف سلامة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

bent el noor قال:


> ربنا يمد ايدة ويخفف عنك كل وجع والم
> وترجع لمنتداك بالف سلامة


كلك زوق ومحبة 
الرب يبارك حياتك
شكرا لصلاتك لآجلي


----------



## mary naeem (25 نوفمبر 2013)

سلمتك الف سلامة
بعد الشر عليك
ربنا يكمل شفاك على خير ببركة ان النور
ومش تقلق النت فى مصر كويس جدا
هتتواصل معانا بسرعة باذن يسوع
ترحع بالسلامة بلدك مصر 
علشان تعيش معنا ايام النكد الازلي بتاعة الاخوان​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

mary naeem قال:


> سلمتك الف سلامة
> بعد الشر عليك
> ربنا يكمل شفاك على خير ببركة ان النور
> ومش تقلق النت فى مصر كويس جدا
> ...


الله يسلمك 
شكرا لمشاركتك الغالية 
الرب يباركك
والحمد لله ان الاخوان مش هيستمروا للابد
احنا ثقتنا في الله مش في حد تاني 
شكرا للمشاركة الغالية


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*طمننا عليك النهارده واخبار الجرح بتاعك ايه ؟؟
يا رب تكون بقيت احسن ..*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 نوفمبر 2013)

الحمد للة النهاردة احسن من امبارح بكتير اوي كمان 
شكرا لسؤالك 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------

